# Poljot Jetfighter 31682



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

It's here and it's beautiful!! Also very big for your regular Poljot!

Specs:

Poljot 31682 (regular 3133 with an added 24h subdial complication)

It's a bit tricky to measure but it's approximately 43mmx49mm(lug to lug)x 14mm~

Slightly domed mineral crystal.

It's a very nice brushed finished, although it's hard to tell exactly what is the type of the finish. It's VERY brushed I guess... something closer to sand blasted than brushed steel. It looks matte without direct light but then it shines as steel should shine.

It's also a clear homage (dangerously close to the cross over homage threshold) of the Breitling Blackbird (case, pushers, crown) and some other model (ANDI has the Breitling catalogue with some model that has a very close dial, I don't know which model it is).

This came from Julian Kampmann, who is always a great guy and a pleasure to deal with! I wish all sellers were a bit like him!! Package came loaded with stuff!! I've got the watch, an extra and very nice Poljot Air strap, candy and tons and tons of printed paper with movement specs and stuff like that! All written down by Julian! :thumbsup:










The original strap is a bit nasty, so Julian send me the Air strap. The grain is a bit rough but it's very comfortable and I really like it! The "Air" metal logo is brushed just like the case of the watch and goes really well with it:










The day is clouded, the Sun is low on the sky and this are the best photos I could get...


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

It's hard to capture but the subdials are sunken and the numbers are raised on the dial, which shows a very nice attention to detail and finish




























Wrist shot:










...and lume:










So thanks to ANDI for showing me this great watch that I didn't knew about and to Julian Kampmann for his usual help and generosity!


----------



## ANDI (Mar 14, 2006)

Congratulations and welcome to the club :thumbup:


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

One of the nicest looking Poljot's I've seen in a while.


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

Great pictures of a lovely piece. Wear it well!

Dec


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

Great looking watch mate, and atleast a dial that wont confuse me lol


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Looks good, K. (It's a new one on me, too.)

The detailing looks great and I really like the handset - all of them.

And great photos as well, despite the weather. I especially like the crown shot.


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Congrats Renato, that's a terrific looking watch! Great pictures too which show off the watch much better than on Julian's website.

Wear it in good health!

(and if you find it's a little too large for you....!)


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks guys!



Draygo said:


> I especially like the crown shot.


Looks like the plasma cannon of some alien spaceship  (yeah, yeah, I know... I'm watching too much Sci-Fi...)



KrispyDK said:


> (and if you find it's a little too large for you....!)


Tough look Dave, it's just the right size for me!! 

BTW, forgot to mention that the bezel is unidirectional and turns a bit too easy... it's probably the only bad thing I have to say about it so far.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> Tough look Dave,


I meant luck... :bag:

...and here's the photo I've been chasing after (gently stolen from ANDI  ) What Breitling is that?


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

Great looking watch,how long does the lume last.

bowie


----------



## ANDI (Mar 14, 2006)

Kutusov said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> > Tough look Dave,
> ...


 It is a Breitling Chronoracer Rattrapante which has a very unusual mechanical/quartz hybrid movement.The Breitling Chronoracer is less than 40mm in diameter;the Poljot Jetfighter is in comparison qiute a bit larger


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

Nice pictures :notworthy: for a great looking watch! :wub:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

ANDI said:


> It is a Breitling Chronoracer Rattrapante which has a very unusual mechanical/quartz hybrid movement.The Breitling Chronoracer is less than 40mm in diameter;the Poljot Jetfighter is in comparison qiute a bit larger


Thanks for that, I was looking at older Colt and Avenger models, that's why I couldn't find it.

Well, the bracelet arrived today... and it's a bit rubbish 























































It's light-weight, the clasp feels fragile and the end links... well, they aren't end links in the sense they will hold tight to the watch's lugs. Being square ended, looks a bit awkward.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

The worst of it is... the brushed polish finish!! That's not a finish, that looks like it was left on middle of the road fro a full day and a was run over a few hundred times by cars and buses! I'm guessing the seller get's them with a polish finish and then scraps them with steel wool!

It's probably more visible on the photos above but here's a couple of close ups...



















I'll have to re-finish it and I'm not sure how. I've read on WUS that Scotch-Brite red pads are great for that. I have no idea of what they are, I've never seen then for sale overhear. Maybe they are sold with a different name or colour here on Portugal, so any info on that would be appreciated.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

bowie said:


> how long does the lume last.


Sorry Bowie, missed your question... it's not an outstanding lume, it's pretty much like the most recent Poljots. It's Superluminova (C1 I'm guessing) and it's not bad, last's for more than an hour but from then on it's difficult to see. The numbers are not so well lumed as the hands and the minute markers are engraved on the bezel, so it's a bit difficult to tell an exact time.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Ok, so I've "re"-brushed the whole bracelet using a Scotch Brite green pad taped to the desk. You place the bracelet down and move it on a single direction, top to bottom (first you have to take it apart). The results are amazing! You end up with a very, very nice brushed satin finish! I had so much fun that I brushed the whole thing: top and bottom, sides, clasp, everything!

The nasty scratches of the attempted seller's (factory?) finish are no gone and the bracelet has an even finish. It's also close enough to the case finish.

Night shots again with artificial light that don't really show how the thing really looks but I've picked some that could show up the end results. That's why it's a selection of photos with strange exposures, I'm just aiming at the steel finish:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

More to follow when I have the chance to take a few shots with natural light.

Cheers!


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

Great job you have done on the bracelet looks much better.

bowie


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Update: after all the trouble with the bracelet... I made up my mind. I don't like to see the watch on a bracelet (or this bracelet...). I've forced my self to wear it today, all day, and I don't like the way it looks. It just brings down the watch head. All the nice details like the pushers, shape of the lugs, massive guided bezel get diluted in all that steel. So it's back on the black leather strap.

I've ordered a new try out strap though...










I usually don't go for these sort of exotic things but I have an hunch this one might work very well with this Poljot. In case you're wondering, that's frog grain (I hope Mach is not watching this topic







)


----------



## ANDI (Mar 14, 2006)

Looks good on one of these :wink2:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

ANDI said:


> Looks good on one of these :wink2:


I know!! But now I have a Kermit strap on its way 

(but knowing me, it's going into a black strap shortly after its arrival  )


----------

